# Madison, Wisconsin bike exhibit



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2015)

Sounds like fun if you are in the area- at the Wisconsin Historical Museum:
http://www.gazettextra.com/20150311/madison_exhibit_tracks_history_of_bicycling_in_wisconsin


----------



## Madness7 (Mar 12, 2015)

and this fall will be in Appleton. I will be checking it out.


----------



## thebikeman (Mar 25, 2015)

Im near Hayward Wisconsin, Does anyone know if there are any Bike Clubs or Bike shows around the area? I heard that Minneapolis is the best place for a show. Yes I know Madison. But seems like a trek to Madison.
Thanks


----------

